
Wordpress starter themes for serious theme development - shash7
https://wpplugincheck.com/articles/state-of-wordpress-starter-themes-2018/
======
shash7
Hey folks, I've compiled a list of all the good starter themes for Wordpress.

Here's an Airtable link for a TLDR'ish version:
[https://airtable.com/shrHUgeaW2LT6WrzP](https://airtable.com/shrHUgeaW2LT6WrzP)

Let me know how you like it.

